# LED Light Strength?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the following LED specs enough to grow plants in a 24 inch deep tank?

42 bulbs @ 0.11 Watts each.

990 Lux

310 Lumen @ 12 inches deep.

It is from the 37 gallon Marineland kit on this page: Freshwater Saltwater LED Aquarium Kits | Marineland


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

depending on the plant species. but generally i would say no, not enough light. i bought 2 similar lights almost exactly like the LED kit 55 for a 20 gal and even with 2 of those lights i felt it was not enough. even with both lights on it even looked dim compared to 2x 13w cfl


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

try our beamswork tri 0.2w led. you will be surprise how bright they are.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

and if you want, we also carry dual bulbs hot5 fixtures. and that should give you lots of light.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the tank is 24" tall as I think it is based on the specs, you won't be able to grow anything at the substrate level. Maybe some floating plants, that's about it.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

My dad has the same light on his tank (24" deep hex), all the plants he's put on the bottom have slowly died off, anything floating within 6" of the surface does grow, just very slowly. 
I'd try out a light from Charles, or from aQ.LED. Much better lights than the marineland (imho )


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I was asking for a friend, who already bought the unit. She may return it now.


----------

